# My first pens



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Well a few weeks ago I decided I would try my hand at making a few pen . Well here are to pictures of the ones that made it. It was quite a learning curve from dealing with hand calls to pens. I think in total I had 4 or 5 blow up on me. It could have been my gluing job as I don't think I have ever stuck to so many things in a short time. Again my pictures don't do these pens justice.

These 2 pens were made from CC Osage from @DavidDobbs and Curly Burly Maple from @windyridgebowman . They are made using Gold Manhattan pen kits.










The next 3pens are made from Burl FBE from @justallan and another Curly Burly Maple from Chuck. The top pen is from a oak burl cap a friend cut off his deer lease for me. It had a couple worm holes that blew out on me and I filled with brass pins from my work. These are also Manhattan pen assemblies in Satin/Chrome & Chrome Satin styles






 






As always please feel free to C&C just getting started so hoping to improve.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Here are a few click style pens that I tried next. I think these came from Rockler but not sure now. The woods used came from @Kevin and his FBE with a Gold and Black trim and then I used some of @davduckman2010 famous duck wood in a Black Chrome finish to make a pen from some cut off wood I just cant throw away. I have a bad habit of holding onto everything.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 29, 2014)

Well you just jumped right in there! Those are excellent. They in no way look like first pens.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2014)

Those are outstanding Rodney. It's obvious you've made calls for a while because usually someone's first pens have a - shlal we say - less-than-perfect finish lol. Those look like they wer emade by one of our experienced masters.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 29, 2014)

all are awsome rodney great work my freind. beutifull finnish on them

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ssgmeader (Dec 29, 2014)

First pens?......riiiiiiiiiiiight sure they are. Fit and finish look great for firsts...and I don't know to many first timers that would have known how to inlay with brass on a blown out worm hole...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Karl_99 (Dec 29, 2014)

Great looking set of pens! Very nice finish on them.
If you like the Manhattan pens, keep an eye out for Rockler sales - they mark then almost half when they occur...I am waiting for the Manhattan in black tn and gold.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 29, 2014)

Those sure don't look like my first pens. Come to think about it, my last pen isn't near that nice.
Beautiful job, Rodney.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 29, 2014)

Dang Rodney, if your first ones look that great, I can't wait to see the ones you turn out when you get good! TA

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 29, 2014)

I think he is lying. First pens my rear. Lol. Awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 29, 2014)

Great looking pens !!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 29, 2014)

Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 29, 2014)

Great job! That finish looks first rate!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 30, 2014)

Think you set the bar for first timers to an unbelievable level! Nice job. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 30, 2014)

Awesome, Rodney! No one would be able to guess that those were your first pens. They blow my first few dozen out of the water!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 30, 2014)

Beautiful pens! your a machine!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 30, 2014)

Well, everybody said what I was going to say. Keep on turning Rodney.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 19, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Those are outstanding Rodney. It's obvious you've made calls for a while because usually someone's first pens have a - shlal we say - less-than-perfect finish lol. Those look like they wer emade by one of our experienced masters.


Exactly what I was thinking as I looked as these pix and compared them to my first pen (actually my first couple of dozen pens!)


----------

